# absinthe wormwood.



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

Last year seeded a new ten acre field. Its an alfalfa mixed grass mix with over 50% alfalfa. Turned out to be one of the best new stands I have seeded. Except for one major problem. There is a lot of absinthe wormwood. We have sprayed the worst spots with reclaim. It does kill this weed but the problem is it also kills the alfalfa. Is there anything else that can be sprayed to kill the absinthe wormwood but not hurt the alfalfa?


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

nothing that I know of. I do know that if you do a few cuttings a year it won't go into seed and you'll eventually kill it. Had some in one corner of an alfalfa field and it isn't there anymore. I usually spot spray it with tordon when I see it to prevent it from getting worse. Its a real PITA.


----------

